# A Good Flashlite Testing Site



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I've used this site often in the past as I have a small collection. You might have already seen it?

http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php

Sean


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice collection of beam shots and very well set up, thanks for the link.

Looks like he's almost as big a fan of Fenix as I am


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for the link!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Your welcome guys.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

some **** impressive lights there


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I tend to go with "Surefire" lights. I have a couple of Fenix, but the Surefire are much more reliable China Vs. USA


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I carry one of those *Maratac AAA's that countycomm sells*.
Someday I will get a "Tactical" one.
I love flashlights. Maybe I am scared of the dark. LOL.









I suppose you all know about this:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

for me its a LED lenser P7 carry it every day on me belt done so for years lost without it and me benchmade 720


----------

